# Baron Davis or Chris Paul?



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Who's Been Playing better this season??? Baron Davis or Chris Paul???at the moment i would have to say Baron Davis...if it wasnt for him Golden state wouldnt be winning as many games.i'm just curious about what other people Think....


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

It's thanx to the new offense thanx to Don Nelson.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

only a matter of time before b-shiddy reverts back to his sub 40% shooting chucker. I was the biggest davis apologist when he donned a hornets uniform, but the way he left made me lose essentially all respect for him. I still enjoy watchin him play when he's on his game, but the simple fact that you have to expect he's gonna be out for 20 games throughout the season is reason enough to take paul over him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> only a matter of time before b-shiddy reverts back to his sub 40% shooting chucker. I was the biggest davis apologist when he donned a hornets uniform, but the way he left made me lose essentially all respect for him. I still enjoy watchin him play when he's on his game, but the simple fact that you have to expect he's gonna be out for 20 games throughout the season is reason enough to take paul over him.


I agree. As long as they're winning, he'll be ok. But the moment they start losing, he'll become injured and disgruntled.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have to think that he's got to break down if Nelly keeps playing him minutes like he did against us and in that game last night.The way he's playing right now is really irritating to me.When my brothers used to scream about Baron's wild chucking I would say that's just what he is and you have to live with the good and the bad(and the utterly maddening).It's really hard to believe that he's going to play like this for any sustained period.

What you see with CP is the way he played for West Forsyth when he was aeons better than anyone else on his team and the way he played for Wake Forest.Noone has had to beg him to play the right way lately


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

u guys arnt answering my question.....WHO IS PLAYING BETTER AT THE MOMENT!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ronna_meade21 said:


> u guys arnt answering my question.....WHO IS PLAYING BETTER AT THE MOMENT!!!!


At the moment? It's hard to tell since there are no games going on.


----------



## dboydbla (Nov 18, 2006)

They are both playing well....I'd go with Baron at the moment. BUT, no telling how long that will last. Ask towards the middle of the season and I'll probably go with CP3.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Bdiddy was simply spectacular in a couple games, looked like the best most unstoppable player in the league during those times. If he can do that consistantly I'll give him the nod, but it's early and he just got hurt in a game which doesn't sound good.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Chris Paul.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

BD has been really spectacular lately
but isn't he injured again? can't remember
anyways
although BD has been playing really well for the Warriors
I'd still take CP3. No bias


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

baron davis easily....paul has health/youth advantages but diddy is the truth


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^The truth? I thought they said Paul Pierce was The Truth? LOL! B-Diddy hasn't been the truth since the 01-02 season.


----------

